# SD card problems??



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

So went fishing today and my camera would only take 44 pics. Earlier that morning I erased 220 photos from it, changed up nothing. 

Has anyone ever had this happen? Is this a common issue?

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Did you erase the photos or did you format the card. Formatting does a better job.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Like Michael said, do a low level format *IN CAMERA* on the card and see if that takes care of the issues. I format my cards everytime after I download my Photos. Just make sure all of the Photos came out good before you do that.
If its a Scandisk, might be the card. I have seen some others have issues with the Scandisk SD cards
Post up what happens


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Had that happen to my brother*

And some of the pics were there and parts of them were white or had stripes. Reformatted in the camera and it cleared up. Another thing you might want to download is the official formatter program. Designed by the people that created the SD standard. Its solved problems other methods haven't for me.

http://www.sdcard.org/downloads/formatter_4/

I format my cards after each use and haven't had a single problem with any of my cameras.

Griz


----------



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info, It was a sandisk. From here on out I will format it


----------

